# Cross Post - Question



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

This is a question I posted in part of a response on another forum. Any words of wisdom?My question is: What happens AFTER the colonoscopy? I'm scared I'll have an accident or something - gas, just something embarrassing. That is the main thing I am frightened of and is what is holding me back from going. I would love to have this done so I can get a good diagnosis or ruling out things.Thanks,The Other Laurie


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Laurie:I would think it would be fine. Should be nothing left, especially after the procedure. Perhaps someone who has expereinced the colonoscopy can answer.Me, I could care less, just want to get it over with and have a good outcome.Marty


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

HOnestly, a colonoscopy isnt all that bad. I only had one 3 days ago.You prep the day before by drinking colyte (a lax)and citt-mag. This will clear you out so make sure you are home. I was sedated but still able to watch on a screen. For about 24 hours felt a little discomfort and gas. But, it certainly isnt something to be scared of.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Ive had three and had nothing unusual following the procedure...you wake up..and go home...resume things as usual. I don't even have gas like most folks do...no idea why.


----------



## Grasshopper (May 20, 2003)

I had a colonoscopy last week, it was a breeze, I was awake and watched the entire thing, ask questions that my doctor answered, they did give me versid and demrol to help take the edge off.I think the prep is is the worst, I took Go-lyte, it is terrible tasting, after the first glass just go sit on the stool with you bottle until you finish it, takes about three hours of 8 ounce every fifteen min.Threre are no cramps with the it. The doctor now thinks that I have Microscopic colitis rather than IBS. The sympotms are similar,difference being that this is caused from inflamation that can only been seen under a microscope,also there is nocturnal diarrhea.







Either of them are the pits!Grasshopper


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I have my colonoscopy scheduled for July 15. On Sunday night at 6:00 I take a couple or 3 tbsp. of Milk of Magnesia. Then I go on a liquid (clear - no red) diet Monday. At 4:00 Monday afternoon I start with the Colyte - 4 liters of it - 8 oz. every 10-20 minutes. I'm trying to plan for my time on da throne - getting together a nice little magazine/book reading list. I guess I could do my nails, yadda yadda yadda...My doctor is great. He put me very at ease about the whole procedure - I loved the part where he said they'd take me back, give me something and when it was over I'd swear they never touched me! LOL. The way I figure it, if I end up with gas or whatever it's not my fault - they're the ones who are giving me the air, so to speak.Laurie


----------

